# How do you "touch up" after coming in from the weather?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Just a towel? Recommended product? Quick brush and/or blow out?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mostly towel but if really wet will blow dry.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

wish I knew izzy is just and eternal mophead mess - but that is what we love about her... I try to catch her and towel her off - eventually brushing her out that day hoping she looks beautiful like all of these dogs on this site but - a mop head she remains...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Mostly towel but if really wet will blow dry.


Us too.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know Karen - KODI seems to look pretty good to me... ad IZZY too..


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

It's not snowing here but if they are out and it's raining or if they wet from the frosty grass, after they come in I dry then off with the towel and rub in some leave in conditioner (Warren London - Pomegranate and Acai) and let them air dry out.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Living in Seattle, I usually take Emmie outside in a raincoat; otherwise, her undercarriage gets filthy due to being so low to the ground. I have towels and baby wipes by the front door to dry her off and clean her paws when we come inside, but on days when she's really wet and dirty I put her in the kitchen sink to rinse off her feet.

-Jeanne-


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Deacon Blues said:


> Just a towel? Recommended product? Quick brush and/or blow out?


Towel dry if not too wet. If he comes in with "snow tumors", I rinse them off with warm water and then use the dryer on his very wet feet and legs. I don't brush him out when he's wet as advised by my groomer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cynny27 said:


> I don't know Karen - KODI seems to look pretty good to me... ad IZZY too..


You haven't seen Kodi in some of our after-walk photos&#8230; Here are a couple we've shared before. Kodi doesn't ALWAYS look good! ound:

BTW&#8230; both these expeditions required MUCH more than "just" toweling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Towel dry if not too wet. If he comes in with "snow tumors", I rinse them off with warm water and then use the dryer on his very wet feet and legs. I don't brush him out when he's wet as advised by my groomer.


ound: Ha! "snow tumors"&#8230; I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> You haven't seen Kodi in some of our after-walk photos&#8230; Here are a couple we've shared before. Kodi doesn't ALWAYS look good! ound:
> 
> BTW&#8230; both these expeditions required MUCH more than "just" toweling!


Those are great - and he looks like he's loving life. Plus he knows mom will be giving him a warm bath!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> You haven't seen Kodi in some of our after-walk photos&#8230; Here are a couple we've shared before. Kodi doesn't ALWAYS look good! ound:
> 
> BTW&#8230; both these expeditions required MUCH more than "just" toweling!


Those are two of my favorite pictures of Kodi, along with the one lying among the violets. I love how you let him be a dog, even with his full coat. Guess that comes from raising two boys!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yikes Kodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you had fun!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok kodi rocks the wet doggy messy hair look!!!! Yes snow tumors. Izzy likes to eat them


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Kodi wins messy dog look hands down!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> Those are great - and he looks like he's loving life. Plus he knows mom will be giving him a warm bath!


Ha! He's not so keen on the bath part!:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Those are two of my favorite pictures of Kodi, along with the one lying among the violets. I love how you let him be a dog, even with his full coat. Guess that comes from raising two boys!


Thanks, Mary. I've promised him from the beginning that I'd never let his coat get in the way of him being a dog!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love Kodi. He is the coolest. ound:

I keep Jack's tummy trimmed really short to help clean up the aftermath of days like that. It helps keeps the 'snow tumors' smaller too.


----------

